# Calculating BTU needs



## purplejay (Nov 20, 2005)

Can someone please explain how to calculate to get the right size LP furnace


----------



## mtcone (May 19, 2008)

*Heat Calculator*

Use this Heat Load Calculator. Simple as that.


----------

